# BMW US sales down 18.4% for October - Lowest October sales since 2011



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

On the other hand, BMW worldwide sales are in sharp contrast to BMW NA sales:

Worldwide 196,002 vehicles delivered, up 2.3%
Year-to-date sales rise 5.8%: 1,942,642 vehicles sold
BMW year-to-date deliveries up 5.5% to 1,646,743
MINI sales up 7.3% in first ten months: 292,823 delivered
100,000th electrified BMW delivered since launch of BMW i


----------



## khp3655 (Feb 1, 2009)

It seems that pre-owned sales are eating into their new car sales.


----------

